# Food.



## Allanira (Mar 28, 2014)

I have some Endler's Livebearers and 1 crayfish in my children's 20 gallon tank, and 5 Yucatan Molly, 5 Red Wag Platy, and 2 crayfish in my 55 gallon in the living room. I feed the tetra color enhancing flake, and frozen bw. Is it okay to also feed them SFBB Sally's Seaweed Salad on a veggie clip? I will be getting a Texas Cichlid for my tank. Can it also eat the seaweed? I used cichlid pellets, bw and bh for my last pair of them and want to see how to make this one healthier. Oh I'm also planning to get a common pleco for my tank. I know I will be upgrading the filtration as I'm not a big fan of the quick ones I got because mine were broken. My crawdads are not as happy as they could be. I have tons of hides in my big tank and the one in my children's tank is happy because it doesn't have to share. I'm making both tanks new world only. I prefer new world to old world. Thanks in advance. *pc


----------



## dalfed (Apr 8, 2012)

Neither of your tanks are big enough for a texas cichlid unfortunately, they will also consume every fish that you are currently keeping The Texas Cichlid Herichthys cyanoguttatus | Freshwater | Feature Articles | TFH Magazine® a good read on them.
As far as the seaweed sheet put it in and see. It would not hurt any of your fish to nibble on it.


----------



## henningc (Apr 17, 2013)

I agree the cichlid grows too large and will eat the tankmates. If you want a new world cichlid that MAY NOT murder everyone else you may wish to try Meekis-Fire Mouth or Rainbows. You will also need crayfish habitat on each end of the tank and a stone or other type of structure in the center to hold the cichlids.


----------



## evanb (Jul 10, 2013)

My Endler's will not eat seaweed from a clip. However, if I shred the seaweed into tiny bits, they will pick at it a bit


----------

